# Odd Pro Edge issue



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Any chance it could be a arrow issue possibly a pin nock?.possible that your anchor floated a Lil lower?.could have have been a light deal on the target causing it?.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Different arrows......I was sending some arrows back into the quiver.

Dont think a light issue because other ones hit on same target.

I never once missed Los they were always straight out the top.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

assuming there are no issues with the bow, likely heeled it a little.

Check the bow over, make sure no loose screws (entire bow, sight- EVERYTHING), no fletching contact, if drop away- make sure it's not rebounding- falling right. Eliminate all possible bow issues first.

Do you use beiter asymmetrical nocks?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

5-6" is way too much for a heeling issue, or any form issue for a good archer for that matter. Probably a rest issue.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Rest is the likely issue had a friend nock below his dloop was lucky to still be on the target


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I like to shoot with a lot of heel. I just switched to host this year form a binary.

With the binary I could put a ton of heel and it helped me with repeatability. 

But this pro edge made me change that up.

Anyways I got the bow in the press today and will go through it. Will reset timing and tune and try to creep tune it. But to be honest I struggle creep tuning as I only have a hinge. But will spend some time with it today. 

I am hearing mixed reviews on the bow.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Sometimes at 50-60 yards which is the furthest I ever shoot. I catch myself relaxing my release hand for some reason. This changes my sight picture and causes me to shoot high. I just have to think grab up my release and make sure I'm seeing the same thing at 50 that in seeing at 20.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

5-6" is a lot Kevin but I know my Hoyt's with those cams had a sweet spot with that upper cam. If I ran it almost dead on with the bottom cam and pulled a little harder on a shot it would go out the top. Never that much usually just over an asa 12.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm hoping to find a smoking gun today with it.

Then will try and creep tune it some. I had top stop hitting about an 1/8 before bottom. At least in draw board may have to keep working on that.

5-6 inches was at far targets. Not 20 yards. 

Will keep at it.....times like these I miss the simple aspects of a binary and lack of tuning abilities.....lol


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

While your giving her the the once over look at the cam spacers a friend of mine had issues at Paris with his pro edge and it ended up being a cracked cam spacer..


----------



## 3-D For Life (Apr 19, 2003)

I just ran into the same problem with my pro edge this weekend. Your tiller is probally out a tad. Probally add 1/16-1/8 turn to the top limb bolt or take out the same from the bottem limb bolt.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

I have seen cracked blades function strangely" check out your blade flex it


----------



## bseltzer (Nov 20, 2014)

I also shoot a Pro Edge. The only time I had the kind of inconsistency you're describing was when one or more of the screws on my Sure-Loc's scope block got loose enough to let it flip-flop a tiny bit. The movement was small enough that it didn't produce a noticeable effect at < 40 yards, but over 50 it about drove me nuts until I realized what a friend Loc-tite is.

On the other hand, the Pro Edge has always been easy to tune for me, and it holds tune well.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Try backing off the bottom limb 1/2 turn, retune and see if it improves.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Your bow is a machine. Therefore IT will do the same thing everytime. It is very unlikely that the issue is the bow. SOMETHING is changing. Your rest, your loop, your hand, something changes or else your arrows would be in the same spot. Even if your bow is completely out of tune, it will still do the same thing every time. Find whats changing and let us all know. It's there. You gotta find it.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I have said earlier it is most likely me. I am not doubting that barring any major issues.

But I've never had these issues prior 

So I took it all down. Put back together and started over.

Its holding almost perfectly and needs a little yoke tuning yet.

But what I noticed is my D Loop is really angled up which leads me to believe I need to bring nock point up Some. Its running through Berger hole now.

Never needed done in one higher before. Anything in should be aware of before I do it?
Thoughts?
I should add that when I pull hard into the shot at 30 arrow goes a bit lower. Maybe an inch, I may need to a adjust timing a tad


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Also could be nock pinch. I had this issue with my Supra recently. I was getting some unexplained high shots and noticed the arrow was floating just the slightest amount on the rest. Only happened on some shots.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Garceau said:


> But what I noticed is my D Loop is really angled up which leads me to believe I need to bring nock point up Some.
> Thoughts?





> Also could be nock pinch.


 Maybe this. How is your loop set up? Do you have something under the nock inside the loop or just a loop?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Always something under the nock inside the loop


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Well did we get it going?


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Garceau said:


> But what I noticed is my D Loop is really angled up which leads me to believe I need to bring nock point up Some. Its running through Berger hole now.


Kevin, you have me confused on this, what do you mean? This statement almost sounds like you dont have your peep positioned right.

I am loving my ProEdge.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Garceau said:


> I have said earlier it is most likely me. I am not doubting that barring any major issues.
> 
> But I've never had these issues prior
> 
> ...


don't pull hard into the shot...way too easy to be inconsistent.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Check your front shoulder not set right.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

pointndog said:


> Kevin, you have me confused on this, what do you mean? This statement almost sounds like you dont have your peep positioned right.
> 
> I am loving my ProEdge.


When I get done with the shot I look at my D loop and it is angled up.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Fury90flier said:


> don't pull hard into the shot...way too easy to be inconsistent.


I don't pull hard into the shot during normal shot processes - I was trying to determine if I have a creep tune issue. Since I shoot a hinge exclusively it is difficult for me personally to creep off the stops and still make a shot. So in an effort to rule some things out I did the opposite and pulled overly hard into the stop.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

ar1220 said:


> Well did we get it going?


OK so yesterday I tore the bow all the way down. Looked everything over and as suspected nothing major in it. Which as I stated I was certain it was me - but I am looking to make this bow as forgiving to me as possible. I simply cannot afford it shooting a few inches high when I feel everything was good (obviously it wasn't)

So I have the stops hitting at the exact same now.

I do believe one of the things that was an issue is I was trying too hard for me to adapt to the bow, I should have spent more time getting the bow set up for me and forgiveness around me. The bow is a machine as stated even tuned poorly it will do everything pretty consistently.

Obviously for 3D I would rather the misses go high - but I would rather not having these misses at all!

Tonight weather permitting I will get more time behind the string - unfortunately trying to do it by myself isn't always the easiest so I will try and set up some of my cameras to capture what the stops are doing, trying to creep tune it etc..... 

Its close - very close. Its just NOT close enough.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

This will help.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1935848


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Garceau said:


> I don't pull hard into the shot during normal shot processes - I was trying to determine if I have a creep tune issue. Since I shoot a hinge exclusively it is difficult for me personally to creep off the stops and still make a shot. So in an effort to rule some things out I did the opposite and pulled overly hard into the stop.


No need to creep off the wall to creep tune.. shoot a few arrows pulling normally in the wall, then a few pulling hard into the wall. Modern day cams make it near impossible to creep off the wall without getting your shoulder yanked out...


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

hrtlnd164 said:


> No need to creep off the wall to creep tune.. shoot a few arrows pulling normally in the wall, then a few pulling hard into the wall. Modern day cams make it near impossible to creep off the wall without getting your shoulder yanked out...


That's what I thought and everyone said I have to come off the wall. I was under the impression that pulling hard into wall will do same thing. So what will i find?

I Just tried to creep tune off the wall..... A few rounds it dead on at 30. A few about 1.5 inches high. But I have no idea if I was creeping same amount each time.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

You don't have to creep... You can feel the difference between soft, normal and hard. That is all you need. 

The hard shot should do the opposite of the soft shot....until you get it right and then it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok....now we are getting somewhere!

I repeated this over and over.

Colored arrows normal shot. White vanes pulling hard.

35 yards


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Add a half twist to the buss cable or remove a half twist from the control. Better yet add a half twist to each side of the yoke and retest until you have it.. I think a full twist on either cable would be too much and preferr using the yoke legs for 1/2 twists.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok....so after 2.5 twists into buss cable and .5 twists out of control it repeated this a handful of times.

Notice I only have 3 arrows in pic. It brought the normal shots down to the very hard shots. Still at 35 yards. Will try this weekend at 50


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

That 2.5 + .5 twists is a major timing adjustment. 

How is the feel/wall/aim? How advanced is the top cam?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

OK - after having spent almost 2 weeks with it. I can say I am no longer getting any of the high fliers.

It was all directly related to my heel pressure. I personally like to shoot with a lot of heel. The bows past set up was not conducive to that at all. I was trying to change my form to the bow and when tired, lazy, or shooting a lot I kept falling back into my style.

I set the bow up to me, and I can say its shooting much better. Its not quite where I want it yet, but getting there. I think with this bow and the grip much lower than many other hoyts its very susceptible to changes in grip.


----------



## jslane47 (Jun 15, 2013)

My son had the exact same experience with his Edge. High misses out of the blue. Tried heavier arrows, new blade, and all sorts of things. He likes to pull hard through his shots and the lower grip and he just didn't work out. He has gone back to a more center grip bow, and is shooting great again. I've taken over the Edge and am shooting better than ever, but I don't pull through the shots nearly as hard.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome, glad to see you getting on top of it. Just last night I set up my 70 yard target and shot for a while and was surprised that my sight tape was spot on, I was hitting about a inch right and put a click in my sight and just enjoyed my shooting. The only thing that caught my attention was the two shots that hit about 7 inches high but dead on left and right, i was changing between two hinges one slow and one fast and so there was a slight variation in execution but the two shots that hit high I was really confident in my shot and was amazed that they hit up there because my pin or follow through didn't go up there at all. 

I haven't been shooting beyond 40 yards hardly at all lately and can't remember the last time I creep tuned so I may spend a little time doing so and see where my bow is at.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey, last night i decided to just go back to 70 yards and just shoot there the whole time. For the first 20 shots or so I was hitting some shots dead on but most were slightly right and holy crap almost one or two of them each group of six was about 8 inches high and some times two of them were 8 inches high. They were ok left and right but just straight above 8 inches at least. 

So I decided to tackle my left and right issue first since for the second day my arrows were hitting slightly right and to my amazement I had to move the sight about 6 total clicks to get the arrows to hit on the left sometimes and after about 45 minutes of shooting i actually took a click out and moved the arrows back to the right about a inch. From that point on my arrows were dead on good left to right for the remaining hour of shooting so I ended up shooting for about 2 hours at 70 yards at a red dot that I made that was a skoal can lid size. 

Funny thing was that by the time I had dealt with the left and right setting the high shots had fixed themselves and it was just something in my follow through causing the problem because after those few warm up shots I didn't have another arrow hit high. I haven't been shooting back there much this season but I do miss it because it is a great distance to do a lot of execution practice, it is just far enough that you really don't get pizzed when you miss a little so you can just relax and shoot compared at 40 yards I expect to hit a 12 ring every stinking time so when I miss one it is irritating.


----------

